# Project 1 finishes



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I see that Trek has posted new Project One finshes.
I am looking for a clear or clear-ish over nude.
Can anyone school me on the differences?
Carbon smoke- Guessing this is a smoky clear coat over nude?
Black pearl? Is this a clearcoat or an actual paint color?
Onyx Carbon?
Also looks like you can choose Dnister black in a gloss finish?

Like I said, I am looking for a clearcoat over nude- not a painted finish. I want gloss, not flat. Flat finishes look great but they show dirt, sweat or anything much more than clear.


----------



## P1Painter (Oct 3, 2010)

bootsie_cat said:


> I see that Trek has posted new Project One finshes.
> I am looking for a clear or clear-ish over nude.
> Can anyone school me on the differences?
> Carbon smoke- Guessing this is a smoky clear coat over nude?
> ...


On all the color pickers you an choose either a gloss clear coat or a matte clear coat.

Carbon smoke is pretty much what you mentioned. Onyx carbon is very similar but maybe a little darker. You see the carbon through both of these colors. Black pearl is a paint color and is solid black with a pearl coat over the top. And lastly, Dnister black is almost like a metallic charcoal-ish color.

If you wanted to see the nude carbon you would have to choose one of the smoke colors or Onyx Carbon. You could then choose matte or gloss clear, which you want gloss.

Hope this helps


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks, exact info I was looking for.
Glad to see that P1 has brought back gloss finish. 
I love the look of nude, but it shows everything.


----------



## ghoundz (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a question that P1Painter may be able to answer. I am considering getting an Emonda SLR and I am wondering if any of the 3 Project One colors, that could be described as the low cost or no additional cost paint colors, end up being lighter than the others. So, of the 3 Project One colors of: 1) Matte Onyx Carbon / Trek Black, 2) Blue Smoke / Waterloo Blue, and 3) Crystal White / Trek White, are any of these lighter than the others? I know that the U5 Vapor Coat is the finish that adds the least weight, but it is also one of the more expensive finishes. If I go with one of the 3 low cost / no additional cost options, I just wonder if there is one of these that is lighter than the others. It could be that the Matte Onyx Carbon / Trek Black is lighter because maybe there is less paint applied, but, I am not a paint expert, thus I wonder if P1Painter might know which, if any, of these 3 options typically ends up lighter? Thanks!


----------



## P1Painter (Oct 3, 2010)

ghoundz said:


> I have a question that P1Painter may be able to answer. I am considering getting an Emonda SLR and I am wondering if any of the 3 Project One colors, that could be described as the low cost or no additional cost paint colors, end up being lighter than the others. So, of the 3 Project One colors of: 1) Matte Onyx Carbon / Trek Black, 2) Blue Smoke / Waterloo Blue, and 3) Crystal White / Trek White, are any of these lighter than the others? I know that the U5 Vapor Coat is the finish that adds the least weight, but it is also one of the more expensive finishes. If I go with one of the 3 low cost / no additional cost options, I just wonder if there is one of these that is lighter than the others. It could be that the Matte Onyx Carbon / Trek Black is lighter because maybe there is less paint applied, but, I am not a paint expert, thus I wonder if P1Painter might know which, if any, of these 3 options typically ends up lighter? Thanks!


All those colors would be pretty much the same weight as they are all single stage colors except for crystal white. That is white base, with a pearl applied over the top. When you get into the colors that are a tri-coat (for instance Radioactive Pink - White, Pink, and then a pearl coat) is where you add some weight, although minimal amounts.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

One thing I've wondered (hopefully I'm not derailing the thread!) is if you can choose a colour combination not on the P1 list?

For example I like the Emonda SLR in the Red Smoke but the only option seems to be with orange sort of logos. If I was to order one could I request the logos in Blue Ink?


----------



## ghoundz (Sep 4, 2006)

I have another couple of questions that I think the P1Painter may be able to answer; regarding the stock (no cost) options in Project1 for an Emonda SLR. 

1. In the Blue Smoke / Waterloo Blue option, what colors are the small rectangles / (broken lines) nearest to the seat tube? In the picture, it appears that these 2 small sections of the broken line graphic are a different color from the rest of the larger line that runs along the top tube. I think that this main graphic along the top tube, including the letters of "SLR" are done in 'Waterloo Blue', but the last 2 distinct little rectangles (broken line segments) seem to be a different color.
2. In this same paint scheme of Blue Smoke / Waterloo Blue, is the overall finish on this paint scheme gloss or is it a matte finish. I believe it is probably a gloss finish but I am looking for some confirmation.
3. For the Matte Onyx Carbon / Trek Black paint scheme (another no extra cost option), is the overall finish on this a Matte finish? It seems like it could be a Matte finish based on the description, but looking at the Project One site it also seems to appear like it could be a gloss finish.

Thanks!


----------



## GSV (May 25, 2021)

P1Painter said:


> On all the color pickers you an choose either a gloss clear coat or a matte clear coat.
> 
> Carbon smoke is pretty much what you mentioned. Onyx carbon is very similar but maybe a little darker. You see the carbon through both of these colors. Black pearl is a paint color and is solid black with a pearl coat over the top. And lastly, Dnister black is almost like a metallic charcoal-ish color.
> 
> ...


I just received a replacement factory frame for my 2019 Trek Fuel. My old frame was Aluminum Dnister Black. My new frame is Carbon Matte Smoke. I thought I was ordering the exact same look as the old frame, but with the added benefit of it being carbon. But the finish looks very raw and scuffed and the store explained that it is normal for carbon to show it's layers and to look unfinished with a matte clear coat.

Two questions:
1) Is this really normal, which means I should have known better before ordering it;
2) Is there a way to fix it or make it better, such as applying a glossy coat on top of it?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

GSV said:


> I just received a replacement factory frame for my 2019 Trek Fuel. My old frame was Aluminum Dnister Black. My new frame is Carbon Matte Smoke. I thought I was ordering the exact same look as the old frame, but with the added benefit of it being carbon. But the finish looks very raw and scuffed and the store explained that it is normal for carbon to show it's layers and to look unfinished with a matte clear coat.
> 
> Two questions:
> 1) Is this really normal, which means I should have known better before ordering it;
> 2) Is there a way to fix it or make it better, such as applying a glossy coat on top of it?


1. Yes.
2. Not easily or cheaply. But its a mountain bike- it will be dirty and scuffed up in no time. I would just enjoy the nicer frame.


----------

